# Steam 2.0: Fan stellt interessantes Konzept für mögliches Redesign von Valves Gaming-Plattform vor



## MichaelBonke (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam 2.0: Fan stellt interessantes Konzept für mögliches Redesign von Valves Gaming-Plattform vor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam 2.0: Fan stellt interessantes Konzept für mögliches Redesign von Valves Gaming-Plattform vor


----------



## Blasterishere (21. Juli 2014)

Sieht ganz schick aus größtenteils, obwohl ich das Listenmäßige wie es momentan ist aber auch ziemlich gut und vor allem übersichtlich finde, wenn man 300+ Spiele hat.


----------



## USA911 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es zu unübersichtlich.

Vorallem, will ich nicht, das auch meine Music, etc... mit Steam verknüpft wird, dafür habeich einen Ordentlichen Player und selber in Ordner angeordnet, wie es meinen Bedürfnissen am gerechtesten wird und so wie ich die Sortierung haben möchte.

Da ich keiner bin der alles mit allen teilt und von allem Videos, etc. macht, ist es auch in meinen Augen überflüssig der Newsfeed der Freunde. Es juckt mich einfach nicht, wann wer was gemacht hat und gespielt hat. Im Gegenteil es stört mich sogar eher, weil es für mich ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre ist, wenn ständig jeder weiß wann ich was Spiele. Denn wenn ich will das es jemand weiß, dann teile ich es ihm mit. Darum bin ich bei Steam offline, und wenn jemand mit mir spielen will, weiß er meine Telefon nummer und kann mich kontaktieren, bzw. man verabredet sich dann eh persönlich.

Und eine Liste mit Namen für die Spiele reicht mir aus, brauche keine Bilder vom Spiel.

Für mich und meine Nutzung ist 2.0 einfach überflüssig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2014)

Allein deswegen schon unrealistisch, weil am Anfang nicht der Shop erscheint.


----------



## Kerusame (21. Juli 2014)

muss ich persönlich nicht haben.
ich sehs so: 
steam nutz ich schon ewigkeiten und bin in ziemlich jeder aktion die mit steam möglich ist geübt. wird das design nun komplett umgeworfen habe ich wieder ewigkeiten nach bestimmten funktionen zu suchen die selten genutzt werden und/oder nicht mehr am standardplatz des vorherigen designs zu finden sind. ähnlich wie bei win8/metro würde es für mich also eine deutliche verschlechterung der handhabung mitbringen. nachdem steam auch nicht das hauptaugenmerk meines computers werden soll, denn ich hab darauf auch noch viele andere schwachsinnigkeiten zu erledigen, bin ich mit dem unscheinbaren symbol in der taskleiste recht zufrieden, welches bei bedarf auch zu nem großen shopfenster o.Ä. wird.

wofür dieses design (2.0) durchaus sinnvoll sein kann ist steamOS oder steamBigPicture, allerdings hat valve dafür sicher ganz eigene ideen am start.


----------



## plastikpirat (21. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Allein deswegen schon unrealistisch, weil am Anfang nicht der Shop erscheint.


Das kann man auch jetzt schon in den Optionen (Unterpunkt: Interface) umstellen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2014)

plastikpirat schrieb:


> Das kann man auch jetzt schon in den Optionen (Unterpunkt: Interface) umstellen...



Echt? Wow, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Danke für die Info


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Allein deswegen schon unrealistisch, weil am Anfang nicht der Shop erscheint.


Man kann bei der aktuellen Steam Version einstellen, mit welchem Fenster gestartet werden soll. Sprich: der Shop ist nicht zwangsläufig das erste, was du siehst.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (21. Juli 2014)

Finde das Design gut, nicht überagend aber gut. Wird höchste Zeit das sich mal was ändert, benutze schon den Pixel Vision Skin, aber wäre doch nett wenn Steam mal von Haus aus was ändert ^^


----------



## socceroos (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich den PSN-Shop Vergleich mit dem in diesem Artikel ist doch die Ähnlichkeit sehr auffällig. Finde deswegen das jetzt nicht so besonders innovativ.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Juli 2014)

Das Standard-Theme ist tatsächlich schon etwas angestaubt. Von daher darf Valve es gern mal überarbeiten.

In den Einstellungen unter "Interface" kann man neue Steam-Designs auswählen, die man zuvor installieren muss. Gibt einige. Ich nutze schon seit einiger zeit das schnittige Metro-Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emke (21. Juli 2014)

@Dennis

Kannte ich noch gar nicht, danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2014)

Das sieht aus, als wäre es die Modern UI Oberfläche von Windows 8 oder eher ein Interface für Konsolen. Mir gefällt es nicht.
Vor allem sollte es auch möglich sein, seine Spiele als Listenform anzuzeigen, denn wenn man viele Spiele hat und die werden alle als Bild dargestellt, da scrollt man sich ja dann tot.


----------



## micha87-FCB (21. Juli 2014)

Super  Danke Dennis ! Das nutze ich ab jetzt auch.


----------



## smooth1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Was mich beim Steam Client am meisten stört ist die Geschwindigkeit.das Programm ist so schnarchig lahm und es startet bei mir in die Listenansicht der Bibliothek.Ich nutze keine Skins.Ich verstehe nicht warum Valve das nicht hinbekommt.Origin oder UPlay laufen da viel flotter.Im Steam Shop stöbern macht so jedenfalls keinen Spaß.An meiner Internetleitung kanns auch nicht liegen da sollte mein 32000er DSL mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2014)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Was mich beim Steam Client am meisten stört ist die Geschwindigkeit.



das stimmt. 
da müsste valve wirklich mal nachbessern.


----------



## Look (21. Juli 2014)

Was mich nervt, das die kein Papierkorb/Mülleimer haben, oder ganz simpel einen versteckten Ordner, wo ich die Spiele ablegen kann, die ich in meiner Spieleliste nicht mehr sehen will (die sollen auch per Suche nicht gefunden werden) - kann ich das in der Detailansicht noch so halbwegs hin bekommen, ist in der Listenansicht und spätestens bei der Rasteransicht (Big Picture Mode) Ende Gelände.


----------



## Kratos333 (21. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Erinnert teilweise an das PS4 OS


----------



## LestatLouis (22. Juli 2014)

Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist das "Air" Theme.  http://outsetinitiative.deviantart.com/art/Air-A-Skin-for-Steam-410288247


----------



## MisterBlonde (22. Juli 2014)

Ein Redesign ist zwingend  notwendig, so altbacken wie die Plattform wirkt. Leider bringen auch verschiedene Skins keine Besserung. Für mich ist Steam leider zu vollgeladen, dadurch zu unübersichtlich und eben sehr bieder.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als wäre es die Modern UI  Oberfläche von Windows 8 oder eher ein Interface für Konsolen. Mir  gefällt es nicht.
> Vor allem sollte es auch möglich sein, seine Spiele als Listenform  anzuzeigen, denn wenn man viele Spiele hat und die werden alle als Bild  dargestellt, da scrollt man sich ja dann tot.



Die Anordnung (auch in Listenform) lässt sich oben rechts ändern.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2014)

Nett aber spätestens bei 50-70 Spielen zu unübersichtlich und wahrscheinlich auch zu sehr ressourcenfressend. Pro Spiel die Pics.... Naja. Steam soll funktionieren und stabil laufen.  Das Design dabei ist mir wurscht. Da lieber sollte man sich überlegen, wie man Steam vor eventuellen Gefahren (Hackern, Ddos-Attacken) absichert.


----------



## Jabberwocky86 (22. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht. Ich finde Steam so wies jetzt aussieht genau richtig. Steam 2.0 geht irgendwie mehr in die Richtung Uplay etc.


----------



## Astorek (22. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Allein deswegen schon unrealistisch, weil am Anfang nicht der Shop erscheint.


Seit standardmäßig die Shop-Seite bei Steam-Start angezeigt wird (also irgendwann nach Half Life 2), konnte man in den Optionen einen anderen Start-Tab, z.B. die eigene Spielebibliothek, einstellen. War damals einer der ersten Sachen, die ich umgestellt hatte 

Zum Thema: Wie einige schon schrieben, ab einer höheren Zahl an Spielen wirds einfach unübersichtlich. Es mag ja hipp und toll sein und total dem heutigen Yolo-Zeitgeist entsprechen, selbst auf 24-Zöllern maximal ein 4x4-Raster mit bunten, viereckigen Bildern darzustellen. Aber ob damit die Bedienung vereinfacht wird, wage ich einfach mal stark anzuzweifeln...

Ich würd mich allerdings freuen, wenn man im "alten" Design endlich mal UNTER-Kategorien anlegen könnte. So nach dem Motto:
> Shooter
|-> Ego-Shooter
||||-> ID Software
|-> 3rd-Person-Shooter
> Strategie
|-> Rundenstrategie
|||-> Civilization-Teile
|-> Echtzeitstrategie
|||-> Total War

etc...


----------



## diethelm (22. Juli 2014)

*Steamspiele ausblenden*



Look schrieb:


> Was mich nervt, das die kein Papierkorb/Mülleimer haben, oder ganz simpel einen versteckten Ordner, wo ich die Spiele ablegen kann, die ich in meiner Spieleliste nicht mehr sehen will (die sollen auch per Suche nicht gefunden werden) - kann ich das in der Detailansicht noch so halbwegs hin bekommen, ist in der Listenansicht und spätestens bei der Rasteransicht (Big Picture Mode) Ende Gelände.



Ich hab die Lösung für Dich. Die Familienansicht. Mit dieser kannst Du Spiele problemlos ausblenden.
Hier ein kurzes Video dazu wie man es macht: Steam Spiele ausblenden über die Familienansicht - YouTube

Gruss


----------



## diethelm (22. Juli 2014)

Astorek schrieb:


> Seit standardmäßig die Shop-Seite bei Steam-Start angezeigt wird (also irgendwann nach Half Life 2), konnte man in den Optionen einen anderen Start-Tab, z.B. die eigene Spielebibliothek, einstellen. War damals einer der ersten Sachen, die ich umgestellt hatte
> 
> Zum Thema: Wie einige schon schrieben, ab einer höheren Zahl an Spielen wirds einfach unübersichtlich. Es mag ja hipp und toll sein und total dem heutigen Yolo-Zeitgeist entsprechen, selbst auf 24-Zöllern maximal ein 4x4-Raster mit bunten, viereckigen Bildern darzustellen. Aber ob damit die Bedienung vereinfacht wird, wage ich einfach mal stark anzuzweifeln...
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch über hundert Spiele und brauch so was nicht... einfach die Spiele die man nicht mehr sehen will oder gespielt hat an einer anderen Kategorie zuweisen (zB. Gespielt) und wenn man möchte über die Familienansicht ausblenden. Simpler und übersichtlicher geht es nicht. Wie das aussehen kann siehe auch hier im Video: Steam Spiele ausblenden über die Familienansicht - YouTube
Das ganze kann man übrigens über die Cloud auf andere Rechner synchronisieren.


----------



## omega79 (22. Juli 2014)

hmmm.... wenn steam so bleibt wie es ist, okay ... wenn es sich so ändert wie im video, okay ... finde beides jetzt nicht sonderlich berauschend .... das jetzige finde ich etwas besser, aber vielleicht weil ich mich daran gewöhnt habe


----------



## Kwengie (22. Juli 2014)

von Steam bin ich echt angepißt
... habe meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und nun wollte ich eigentlich Skyrim installieren. Geht nicht, da Steam rummeckert, daß er keine Updates ziehen könne, da dieser Client erst online sein müsse und ich angeblich meine Netzwerkeinstellungen überprüfen solle. In NIS hat Steam totale Narrenfreiheit.

Auf deren Seite kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen, 
weil ich den Sicherheitscode, dieses cryptische Etwas, tausendmal neu eingeben darf und ich gebe diese Zeichen schon richtig ein.


----------



## Astorek (22. Juli 2014)

diethelm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch über hundert Spiele und brauch so was nicht...
> [...]
> Simpler und übersichtlicher geht es nicht.


Sorry, aber wenn *du* nichts mit einer Mehrfachkategorie was anfangen kannst, ist das deine Sache. Aber versuch nicht, anderen Leuten deine Meinung aufzudrücken... Schön für dich, wenn du sowas nicht brauchst...

Ich habe aktuell 724 Spiele (ich verwalte dort ALLE Spiele, also auch solche, die nicht zwingend Steam voraussetzen) und *mir* wären mehrere Unterkategorien eine tolle Hilfe. Über die Hälfte meiner Spiele ausblenden will ich nicht, und selbst die "Gespielt"-Kategorie kann eine weitere Sortierung vertragen... Du siehst das Problem?  (Und bitte keine Diskussion drüber, warum ich soviele Spiele habe... Das ist allein meine Sache...)


----------



## DeadApple (22. Juli 2014)

AWESOME WORK


----------



## diethelm (22. Juli 2014)

Astorek schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn *du* nichts mit einer Mehrfachkategorie was anfangen kannst, ist das deine Sache. Aber versuch nicht, anderen Leuten deine Meinung aufzudrücken... Schön für dich, wenn du sowas nicht brauchst...
> 
> Ich habe aktuell 724 Spiele (ich verwalte dort ALLE Spiele, also auch solche, die nicht zwingend Steam voraussetzen) und *mir* wären mehrere Unterkategorien eine tolle Hilfe. Über die Hälfte meiner Spiele ausblenden will ich nicht, und selbst die "Gespielt"-Kategorie kann eine weitere Sortierung vertragen... Du siehst das Problem?  (Und bitte keine Diskussion drüber, warum ich soviele Spiele habe... Das ist allein meine Sache...)


Gott, mit welchem Fuss bist Du den aufgestanden...

Na klar, die über 700 Spiele brauch man natürlich immer vor Auge... zzz ...ich blende alle gespielten einfach aus, diejenigen die ich noch spielen möchte lass ich in den Kategorien aktiv schliesse diese aber. So kommt man auf eine handliche Stückzahl. Hab ich später Lust zB. auf einen alten Schinken dann öffne ich die Familienansicht und aktiviere das Spiel einfach wieder. Das Prinzip funktioniert garantiert auch bei Dir, dafür braucht man keine Baumansicht bzw. Unterkategorien. Bei über 700 würde ich mir eine gute Suchfunktion wünschen 

*EDIT:* Übrigens kannst Du die Spiele in den entsprechenden Kategorien belassen. Du brauchst keine Gespielt-Kategorie. Du entfernst/deaktivierst das Spiel einfach wenn Du es nicht mehr magst mit der Familien-Option und holst es Dir wieder wen Du lust dazu hast. Simple


----------



## Shurchil (22. Juli 2014)

Ui! Wow! Sieht geil aus! Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert, Valve.


----------



## BSlGuru (22. Juli 2014)

sieht aus wie Origin ^^


----------



## masterofcars (22. Juli 2014)

Janz nett. Aber ganz ehrlich. Man muss auch nicht alles mit Gewalt verändern. Grad kenne ich mich mal mit einem Tool (Steam aus) Dazu hab ich noch Ubiplayrotz, Origin usw...
Und dann alle 2 Jahre komplett umbauen? 
Das liebe ich genauso wie in einen Supermarkt zu gehen der alle 6 Monate umgeräumt wird, nur damit die Leute wieder suchen müssen und noch anderen Klumdadderatsch sehen und kaufen.

Äh also. Nöö. Lass man so wie ist.  Wenn dann nur kleine Feinheiten und kein generalumbau


----------



## Look (22. Juli 2014)

diethelm schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung für Dich. Die Familienansicht. Mit dieser kannst Du Spiele problemlos ausblenden.
> Hier ein kurzes Video dazu wie man es macht: Steam Spiele ausblenden über die Familienansicht - YouTube
> 
> Gruss



Ok. primär nicht dafür gedacht, allerdings bringt es die gewünschte Funktion ins System, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Cheytac (22. Juli 2014)

Mir persönlich würden diese großen Bilder ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Spielen auf die nerven gehen.

Für Leute denen der Aufbau des originalen Steam UI gefällt aber es etwas schlanker möchten kann ich Minimal Steam UI empfehlen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2014)

wusste bisher nicht einmal, dass es skins für steam gibt. *g*


----------



## Wamboland (23. Juli 2014)

Der Shop ist mMn derzeit das unüberichtlichste bei Steam. Das wären mehr Optionen sinnvoll, gerade die Re-Releases von Uralten Billigspielen usw. nerven und schieben gute Titel nach hinten.


----------



## MisterBlonde (23. Juli 2014)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## diethelm (23. Juli 2014)

Look schrieb:


> Ok. primär nicht dafür gedacht, allerdings bringt es die gewünschte Funktion ins System, danke für den Hinweis.



 Doch genau für das gedacht. Steam verwendet lediglich das Wort Familie- anstatt Sichtbarkeitsoption. Im Grunde aber das selbe. Ob dahinter ein Kind, Jugendlicher oder Erwachsener sitzt ist eigentlich egal. Man will einfach das was für das Auge nicht gedacht ist ausblenden  

...also ich find's klasse so wie auch die Designstudie in diesem Artikel. Das der "Junge" sich auch Gedanken gemacht hat wegen grossen Biblitheken sieht man übrigens im Video links unten. Dort stehen zwei relevante Worte: "Completed" und "Hidden". Hidden ist eigentlich wie die Familienoption. Der interessantere ist Completed. In beiden Fällen aber werden Spiele ausgeblendet bzw. die Spielliste eingegrenzt. Der obere Bereich mit den "meist gespielten Spiele" müsste man aber auf "zuletzt gespielt" umstellen können, so gehört ewiges herum gescrolle der Vergangenheit an. Schade nur dass das Design nur bedingt für den BigPicture-Modus geeignet ist... aber da kommt ja vielleicht auch noch was 

...als erstes sollte Valve aber mal schauen dass sie die Webseite verbessern und auch ordentlich in BigPicture integrieren. Es nervt zB. wenn dort der interne Browser für viele Darstellungen benutzt wird.


----------



## VigarLunaris (23. Juli 2014)

Steam braucht sowas nicht - es braucht einen Overhaul 3.0  Alleine so simple Funktionen wie z. B. im Shop mehrere Tabs zu öffnen sind nicht vorhanden. Danach geht es nur über den zurück Knopf zum Shop und dort startet man wieder bei der Liste an Pos 1. Anstatt letzter gewählter Stelle ... das sind Features die mir persönlich den Nerv rauben bei Steam.

Sinnig wäre es somit Steam in eine vollständige WebSeite umzuwandeln und den Client als kleines Authentifizieren Tool inkl. Chat / Friendslist im Taskbar zu behalten.

Aber mir ist dafür meine Zeit zu schade um mich daran zu machen und sowas zu bauen.


----------



## CKlausi (23. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt der Entwurf, sieht zeitgemäß aus. Natürlich ist das kein komplettes Konzept, das wäre von einem einzelnen zuviel verlangt jede Nuance auszuarbeiten, dazu gehören weitere Personen die testen und mitarbeiten. Aber es wäre ein guter Anfang für Valve 
Am liebsten wäre mir ein allumfassendes Repository a la Linux, damit man sich die einzelnen Clients jedes Publishers sparen kann, das wird aber wohl nie passieren :-/


----------



## Luzzifus (23. Juli 2014)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Alleine so simple Funktionen wie z. B. im Shop mehrere Tabs zu öffnen sind nicht vorhanden. Danach geht es nur über den zurück Knopf zum Shop und dort startet man wieder bei der Liste an Pos 1. Anstatt letzter gewählter Stelle ... das sind Features die mir persönlich den Nerv rauben bei Steam.


Das müssten sie wirklich mal verbessern. Deswegen durchstöbere ich den Shop im Browser und nicht im Steam Client.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2014)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Das müssten sie wirklich mal verbessern. Deswegen durchstöbere ich den Shop im Browser und nicht im Steam Client.


Zudem funktioniert zB das Browser Addon Steam enhanced eben nur im Browser.


----------



## FOXhoundX6 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe mal das die Steam endlich mal wieder überarbeiten, das hier schaut wirklich gelungen aus.


----------



## GSGALAXY (23. Juli 2014)

Steam funktioniert, das ist die Hauptsache. 
Man könnte höchstens noch z.B. Tabs zufügen, anstatt nur vor und zurück wählen zu können. Diese Idee hatte ich schon vor längerem bei Steam Support eingereicht, es wurde geantwortet, daß es an die technische Abteilung weitergegeben wird, aber getan hat sich hier nichts.
Das Redesign dieses Users ist zwar ganz nett, aber was interessiert dies Valve selbst ? Die lassen sich wohl kaum von einem einzelnen User vorgeben, wie ihre Plattform auszusehen hat.


----------

